
Chinese entrepreneurs, investors on Google: ‘Just quit. We don’t care.’ - fiaz
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2010/01/14/google-china/
======
shrikant
_They only wanted to publish their first names because they were worried about
making critical comments of the government publicly._

So the ones that DO care are too scared to care too much?

